# Frustrated! Advise please! CMYK conversion



## photographyfanatic

I use Photoshop Elements 8 for Mac. I have a logo that I needed to get stickers printed of. They would like the file in CYMK, but Photoshop Elements 8 does not allow you to convert from RGB to CMYK. Does anyone know of a free downloadable software program that will allow me to convert to CMYK?


----------



## Breaux

I would try GIMP, which you should have anyway: GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

Or ImageMagick, which I haven't used, but people have recommended it specifically for CMYK conversion: www.imagemagick.org


----------



## table1349

Don't bother with Gimp, it doesn't do CMYK.  Talk to the printers. they should be able to convert it for you, for a price of course.  CMYK is not a common color format, it is usually used in professional printing. 

Here is a little information on doing the conversion yourself if you have one of the listed tools. RGB to CMYK Conversion for Printing

Also take a look at this. Convert rgb to cmyk: freeware downloads


----------

